# Stoker Calibration



## watermelonslim (Jun 29, 2008)

Does anyone know the best (and easiest) way to calibrate a Stoker temperature probe?

Using my Chargriller with SFB, I have my Stoker probe on one side, and my old Walmart wireless digital probe on the other side (trying to see the difference between the 2 sides).

I'm getting readings of over 100* difference between the 2. now, I currently don't have my ash pan flipped (normally I flip it to work as a makeshift baffle). So I understand there will be some differences in the readings from one side of the grill to the other. But over 100* seems a bit much. I'm thinking I need to calibrate it somehow.

I'm at a pretty high altitude (Salt Lake, Utah) so I'm thinking maybe it was calbrated at sea level and now needs to be recalibrated at my high altitude- or maybe it's just out of calibration altogether...


----------



## moltenone (Jun 29, 2008)

boil some water and insert your probe the temp should be 212 degrees.

mark


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 29, 2008)

Without mods, your readings are probably correct.


----------



## watermelonslim (Jun 29, 2008)

I do have the smokestack mod...

What if it doesn't read 212 when boiling. How would I adjust it?


----------



## moltenone (Jun 29, 2008)

i don't know if there is an adjustment on the electronic ones,you just have to add or subtract the differance,there's no adjustment on mine that i can see.
also are you at a higher alt?


mark


----------



## watermelonslim (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah, I'm at a higher altitude (Salt Lake).


----------



## fatback joe (Jun 30, 2008)

Why not just contact the stoker guys at Rock's BBQ?


Rock's Bar-B-Que
35367 Fircrest St. Unit I
Newark, CA  94560

Hours M-F 9-6 P.S.T.
Tel : 510 792 7700
Fax : 510 792 7701
email : [email protected]
http://www.rocksbarbque.com
Map to Rock's Bar-B-Que


----------



## yankeerob (Jun 30, 2008)

All probes are calibrated at the factory. You should have gotten a calibration number when you bought the probe. If not email Rock the number and they can tell you what the offset value is.

-rob


----------



## watermelonslim (Jun 30, 2008)

I was trying to avoid contacting Rock (read on another forum that he recently had a heart attack, so I figured I wouldn't trouble him with anything simple to fix). 

It looks like I might not have a choice though if it's all done at the factory...


----------

